# What's the best dry food for working and lazy dog? should we change our dry food brand?



## demon30054

Good evening everyone, I seeking on advice if I should try something new when it comes to dry food or stay with what makes my dogs happy. I have 2 dogs and both are different when it comes to activities as one is very active and never wants to stop and the other one is lazy stops after few minutes of play. When it comes to food since my pocket bully joined we started using only one website, as this was the first dry food they both loved it after few different brands.

The dry food I am using is for my lazy puppy is Bullyforlife puppy
However, my working dog eats Bullyforlife active
Both also loves Bullyforlife supreme chunks.

And the main question is if we should try something new, I've heard that there is lots of Pocket bullies which only eat raw food and its sound good for me and my partner however I'm not sure if we should change it? 
What do you think ?


----------



## Linda Weasel

Just a question, sorry.

Is your ‘lazy’ puppy like that by nature, or maybe because his diet isn’t giving the energy he/she needs?


----------



## hamsterlover123

I recommend fresh pet but it is not a dry food yet not a wet. I wonder if they have that in the UK though,


----------

